# Di spingergli davanti alla religione dei poveri



## castillodeif

Ho abbastanze problemi con l'uso del oggetto diretto e indiretto in italiano ci sono casi come questi 2 che io avrei messo  l' oggetto diretto:

1- Di spinger*gli *davanti alla religione dei poveri: non capisco perche essendo verbo transitivo non si mette il “gli” del obietto indiretto?

2. Sospettai subito che quel divolgare l'avvenuto a proposito del mio matrimonio non *gli *era *dettato* di una gioia incontenibile da condividere, ma piuttosto...

Grazie!!


----------



## Neuromante

Deberías poner las frases originales, para ver cual es el problema, señalando qué traduces por qué. Porque así, con solo el italiano, es difícil saber a qué te refieres. 
Yo de entrada en la primera no veo objeto indirecto y en la segunda "gli era detato" me parece traducción de "le venía dictado"


----------



## castillodeif

Neuromante said:


> Deberías poner las frases originales, para ver cual es el problema, señalando qué traduces por qué. Porque así, con solo el italiano, es difícil saber a qué te refieres.
> Yo de entrada en la primera no veo objeto indirecto y en la segunda "gli era detato" me parece traducción de "le venía dictado"



En la 1º he mirado en el diccionario y spingere está como verbo transitivo, es decir, "empujar a hacer algo a alguien"
En la 2º el verbo dettare es dictar y también es verbo transitivo "dictar algo", por ejemplo "Yo le dicté un parrafo"(párrafo: objeto directo). 

Es cierto que en la 2º por cómo se dice en español hubiera optado por el gli ya q sería:  _Sospeché rápidamente que cuando divulgaba lo que ocurrió con mi matrimonio no le era dictado por una alegría incontenible de compartirlo...

pero no entiendo entonces por qué te dice en el diccionario que ambos son transitivo

¡GRacias de todos modos! A ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo más....


----------



## El tano trucho

castillodeif said:


> En la 1º he mirado en el diccionario y spingere está como verbo transitivo, es decir, "empujar a hacer algo a alguien"


En italiano la construcción del verbo es "spingere *qualcuno* a (fare) qualcosa", entonces habrá que utilizar un complemento directo para indicar la persona que se está empujando .


Tambien hay verbos que son _ambitransitivi_, o sea que pueden ser transitivos o intransitivos según el sentido que tienen en el contexto (p.ej. _correre_).


----------



## castillodeif

El tano trucho said:


> En italiano la construcción del verbo es "spingere *qualcuno* a (fare) qualcosa", entonces habrá que utilizar un complemento directo para indicar la persona que se está empujando .
> 
> 
> Tambien hay verbos que son _ambitransitivi_, o sea que pueden ser transitivos o intransitivos según el sentido que tienen en el contexto (p.ej. _correre_).



Grazie mille!!! Forse nella 2º opzione siamo parlando d'un ambitransitivi.

Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri


----------



## El tano trucho

castillodeif said:


> Grazie mille!!! Forse nella 2a opzione siamo parlando d'un ambitransitivo.


No, la frase è costruita al passivo, è per questo che non c'è il complemento oggetto. "Il divulgare (_soggetto_)...non era dettato (_verbo _- passivo!)...da una gioia (_complemento d'agente_)".
Solo i verbi transitivi ammettono la costruzione della frase al passivo.


----------



## castillodeif

El tano trucho said:


> No, la frase è costruita al passivo, è per questo che non c'è il complemento oggetto. "Il divulgare (_soggetto_)...non era dettato (_verbo _- passivo!)...da una gioia (_complemento d'agente_)".
> Solo i verbi transitivi ammettono la costruzione della frase al passivo.



Grazie mille per chiarirmi cosi bene il dubbio , io pensava che fosse il tempo Trapassato prossimo...e non una pasiva

Grazie a tutti coloro che hanno risposto


----------



## honeyheart

Yo tampoco reconocí a primera vista la pasiva de la segunda frase porque tenía la preposición incorrecta:


castillodeif said:


> 2. Sospettai subito che quel divolgare  l'avvenuto a proposito del mio matrimonio non gli era dettato *da* una gioia incontenibile da condividere, ma  piuttosto...



Y en la primera, sigo sin entender porqué se usó "gli"; yo hubiera escrito:


castillodeif said:


> 1- Di spinger*lo*/*li *davanti alla religione dei poveri


----------



## Neuromante

¿Qué dice esa frase?
¿Que alguien ha sido empujado delante de las religiones o que de alguien se ha puesto algo delante de las religiones? ¿El sujeto es uno o son varios?

Vuelvo a pedir las frases originales en español (Si las hay) y si es una duda sobre dos frases que están ya de entrada en italiano; el contexto: De que se está hablando, lo que se dice antes y después (Que no es exactamente la frase de delante y la de detrás) etc.
Si la frase resulta extraña pero por lo visto es correcta ¿lo primero no debe ser el ver qué es lo que está escrito, en vez de buscar una explicación?


----------



## castillodeif

Neuromante said:


> ¿Qué dice esa frase?
> ¿Que alguien ha sido empujado delante de las religiones o que de alguien se ha puesto algo delante de las religiones? ¿El sujeto es uno o son varios?
> 
> Vuelvo a pedir las frases originales en español (Si las hay) y si es una duda sobre dos frases que están ya de entrada en italiano; el contexto: De que se está hablando, lo que se dice antes y después (Que no es exactamente la frase de delante y la de detrás) etc.
> Si la frase resulta extraña pero por lo visto es correcta ¿lo primero no debe ser el ver qué es lo que está escrito, en vez de buscar una explicación?



Hola Nigromante,
Las frases están italiano , la 1º es de un libro que sí que tengo conmigo en estos momentos de Dario Fo. *¿Por cierto cómo puedo diferenciar una pasiva de un trapassato prossimo?*

La 2º buscaré la frase pero adelanto que es de un libro sobre curiosidades de Roma y está hablando de la historia de Roma, en concreto de Julio César. Lo busco y lo escribo a ver si salimos todos de dudas. 
Ambos libros son en italiano

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## chlapec

castillodeif said:


> *¿Por cierto cómo puedo diferenciar una pasiva de un trapassato prossimo?*


 
La pasiva se forma siempre con el auxiliar *essere* y el sujeto es un sujeto paciente (el que recibe la acción) y no agente (el que la ejecuta).

Gli esercizi *erano* sempre *fatti* in fretta, perciò le risposte erano sempre sbagliate.

El trapassato prossimo (piuccheperfetto) se conjuga con el auxiliar essere o avere, siguiendo las reglas del passato prossimo, y en este caso el sujeto es siempre agente:
Non ha mai voluto dire perché lo *aveva fatto*.
Quando è arrivato in quella città, si è reso conto che *era stato* lì prima.


Con respecto a tu primera frase, la has escrito incorrectamente, y de ahí el equívoco. La frase correcta es : "Di spingergli davanti (alla) la religione dei poveri". Es decir, "la religione" es el OD. Algo así como ponerle a alguien (*gli*) ante sus narices la religión de los pobres.
La segunda frase ya está aclarada: non *gli* era dettato>>non era dettato á lui/loro.



Correggetemi se ho sbagliato gli esempi, prego.


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> Non ha mai voluto dire perché lo *avesse fatto*.
> Quando è arrivato in quella città, si è reso conto che *ci era già stato*..



La tua spiegazione è perfetta 

Solo un commento: quando si fanno delle domande sul significato di qualcosa e ancor di più se si tratta di dubbi grammaticali, sarebbe il caso di scrivere l'intera frase a cui ci si riferisce e, se possibile, facendo attenzione a non copiarla male. Lo dico perché, lette così, non si capisce minimamente il senso né tantomeno il contesto delle frasi in questione e diventa un'impresa impossibile dare una risposta coerente.

1- Di spinger*gli *davanti alla(??) religione dei poveri. Cosa vuol dire? Spingere davanti a chi? Spingere nel senso di "buttargli in faccia"? Come si può spingere la "religione dei poveri"? 

2. Sospettai subito che quel divulgare l'avvenuto a proposito del mio  matrimonio non *gli fosse (qui ci vuole un congiuntivo - sospettare -> dubbio) **dettato* da una gioia incontenibile  da condividere, ma piuttosto... Che cosa è "avvenuto"? Chi l'ha divulgato: uno uomo (gli), una donna (le) o più persone (gli/loro)? 

Di solito con "essere dettato", si tende a non inserire il clitico: 
il bisogno di libertà di Mario gli è dettato da...


----------



## Neuromante

Yo he entendido que se pone a alguien (A más de uno, en realidad) delante de las religiones de los pueblos, para ser juzgados o algo similar; no que se empuje a las religiones.

"Empujarlos delante de las religiones de los pueblos"


----------



## ursu-lab

1) Spingere qualcuno davanti a qualcosa -> spinger*lo* (lui) davanti alla... / spinger*li *(loro) davanti alla...

spingerlo/i davanti alla religione dei poveri 
empujarlo(s) delante de la religión de los pobres

2) Spingere qualcosa davanti *a qualcuno* -> spingere davanti *a lui/loro *(=gli) qualcosa -> spinger*gli* davanti qualcosa ...

spingergli davanti la religione dei poveri.
empujarle(s)/echarle(s) delante la religión de los pobres


Sono tutte corrette, il che significa che nella trascrizione della frase c'è un errore: se è copiato male il pronome allora è la (1), se è copiato male il "davanti" (la preposizione "a" sparisce perché viene _trasportata _dentro il pronome indiretto), allora è la (2).


----------



## Neuromante

Ya: El error es evidente que está, pero a saber cual es.


----------



## castillodeif

Finalmente ho trovato la frase nel libro... Non era il capitolo su Cesare ma Caravaggio. Eccolo qua:
Secondo Helen Langdon , biografa dell'artista, quel modo di dipingere "si collega forse alle tattiche aggressive  di Filippo Neri, al suo desiderio di umiliare un'elite raffinata, *di spingergli davanti la religione dei poveri* rivalutando modi d'espressione rozzi  e vernacolari".


----------



## ursu-lab

Allora era questa:



ursu-lab said:


> 2) Spingere qualcosa davanti *a qualcuno* -> spingere davanti *a lui/loro *(=gli) qualcosa -> spinger*gli* davanti qualcosa ...
> 
> spingergli davanti la religione dei poveri.
> empujarle(s)/echarle(s) delante la religión de los pobres



Ora direi, conoscendo il contesto: 

1) "enseñandole (a la elite) la religión de los pobres" 
o 
2) "echándole a la cara (a la elite) la religión de los pobres"


----------



## castillodeif

Sì, finalmente siamo arrivati)))

Grazie veramente a tutti!

Ho tante domande sul questo stesso testo ma questo sarà una altra storia...

Grazie di nuovo!


----------



## Neuromante

Yo no lo veo tan claro, y más tratándose de Caravaggio. De lo que se le acusó fue de elegir modelos sacados de lo más bajo de la sociedad: Alcohólicos y prostitutas (No campesinos; por ejemplo), no de que fueran "pobres", es famoso el caso de la virgen para la que usó el cadáver de una prostituta embarazada ahogada en el Tevere. Además Caravaggio en ningún momento hizo una crítica social con sus modelos simplemente no tenía ningún escrúpulo.

Más apropiado me parece:
De plantarles delante....

En todo caso; algo que no implique recriminación o denuncia de ningún tipo.


----------



## castillodeif

Neuromante said:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro, y más tratándose de Caravaggio. De lo que se le acusó fue de elegir modelos sacados de lo más bajo de la sociedad: Alcohólicos y prostitutas (No campesinos; por ejemplo), no de que fueran "pobres", es famoso el caso de la virgen para la que usó el cadáver de una prostituta embarazada ahogada en el Tevere. Además Caravaggio en ningún momento hizo una crítica social con sus modelos simplemente no tenía ningún escrúpulo.
> 
> Más apropiado me parece:
> De plantarles delante....
> 
> En todo caso; algo que no implique recriminación o denuncia de ningún tipo.



Sí, hai ragione Nigromante. Per me vuole dire che Caravaggio a somiglianza di Filippo Neri che viveva per i poveri e li voleva bene, lui anche lo fa ma con la pittura che la usa come forma di mettere davanti questa povertà, questi disedirati con la sua cultura,i suoi vestiti, el sue forme rozze, sono adeso i protagonisti della scena...

Io lo capisco per lo meno cosi.
Grazie.


----------



## chlapec

Piccole correzioni:



castillodeif said:


> Sì, hai ragione Nigromante. Per me vuole dire che Caravaggio a somiglianza di Filippo Neri che viveva per i poveri e li voleva bene, lui anche lo fa ma con la pittura che la usa come forma di mettere davanti questa povertà, questi *diseredatiti* con la *loro* cultura,i *loro* vestiti, le *loro* forme rozze, sono ades*s*o i protagonisti della scena...
> 
> Io lo capisco per lo meno così.
> Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

castillodeif said:


> Sí, hai ragione Nigromante. Per me vuole dire che Caravaggio a somiglianza di Filippo Neri che viveva per i poveri e li voleva bene, lui anche lo fa ma con la pittura che la usa come forma di mettere davanti questa povertà, questi disedirati con la sua cultura,i suoi vestiti, el sue forme rozze, sono adeso i protagonisti della scena...
> 
> Io lo capisco per lo meno cosi.
> Grazie.



Bueno...   En realidad he puesto exactamente lo contrario.

Caravaggio es conocido por su carácter violento, los asesinatos, la relación con prostitutas y chaperos, pero no precisamente por que se preocupara de ellos si no por el "uso" que hacía, los delitos, robos, juergas...
Dudo mucho que el texto se refiera a algún tipo de "denuncia social" que hubiera hecho. Simplemente usaba los modelos más baratos que encontraba (Los alcohólicos, y sobre todo suicidas, cobran bastante poco) sus temas no eran para nada de "religión del pueblo". 
Lo que molestaba era que los retratos de santos y ángeles tuvieran un aspecto que no reflejaba para nada un estado de espiritualidad si no más bien de vicio y depravación. Y no era por una elección de denuncia, simplemente le salía más barato contratarlos a ellos que a modelos profesionales.
Velázquez sí que pintó al pueblo.



Y no es "nigromante": Es Neuromante


----------



## castillodeif

Neuromante said:


> Bueno...   En realidad he puesto exactamente lo contrario.
> 
> Caravaggio es conocido por su carácter violento, los asesinatos, la relación con prostitutas y chaperos, pero no precisamente por que se preocupara de ellos si no por el "uso" que hacía, los delitos, robos, juergas...
> Dudo mucho que el texto se refiera a algún tipo de "denuncia social" que hubiera hecho. Simplemente usaba los modelos más baratos que encontraba (Los alcohólicos, y sobre todo suicidas, cobran bastante poco) sus temas no eran para nada de "religión del pueblo".
> Lo que molestaba era que los retratos de santos y ángeles tuvieran un aspecto que no reflejaba para nada un estado de espiritualidad si no más bien de vicio y depravación. Y no era por una elección de denuncia, simplemente le salía más barato contratarlos a ellos que a modelos profesionales.
> Velázquez sí que pintó al pueblo.
> 
> 
> 
> Y no es "nigromante": Es Neuromante



1º. perdón por el equívoco del avatar.....
2º. Supongo que al haberme expresado en italiano no ha quedado claro... En primer lugar no voy a hacer un debate sobre las motivaciones de Caravaggio en elegir a unos modelos en vez de a otros, primero porque no se sabe casi nada de su vida (la producción escrita es ínfima y los datos con los que se cuenta son de coétaneos que le conocieron y que muchos le detestaban) y segundo porque no se puede hacer una afirmación categórica de alguien que no lo dejó por escrito.

En mi humilde opinión no creo que C. se moviera solo por el dinero: a estos modelos no les pago, a estos les uso.... Creo que su motivación pictórica  era llegar a la verdad en su sentido más amplio: reflejar la cotidianeidad de la mayor parte de la población  - que era pobre- con la que además convivía. Las bases de Caravaggio son naturalistas y sus primeros maestros provenían de la Lombardía que era una zona muy influenciada por la pintura germana y flamenca. Por lo tanto, ese es el germen de su búsqueda de modelos que representaran la realidad y que no estuvieran idealizados como la mayor parte de los artistas coetáneos. Cierto que él lo llevo al máximo con personajes extremos y una luz con la que también se obsesionó para conseguir reflejar esa verdad que no había tenido espacio en los cuadros que los mecenas solicitaban.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno:
Soy pintor y sé lo que se da por sabido sobre Caravaggio. Sea cual sea la realidad, el autor del texto parte de lo establecido, que es lo que puse arriba. Y te aseguro que "calza a pennelino" con la frase a traducir
El resto son opiniones personales o interpretaciones al margen del texto. Salvo que seas tú el autor del texto con cuya traducción han solicitado ayuda.


Y no se sabe si vivía entre pobres, tú mismo lo dices, pero la gente que retrató no eran "pobres". A esos: Los pobres ni se les acercaban.

Lo que sí se sabe es que se le echaba en cara no usar modelos que reflejaran a las personas que pretendían representar (La prostituta muerta fue el mayor de los escándalos) y sabiendo un poco del pueblo de esa época es seguro que también ellos se lo echarían en cara y mucho más que los nobles.


Pero bueno: 
Se trata de traducir una frase y ya que en esa época no existía una "religión de los pobres"


----------

